# College Golf Project



## Lehigh_Golf (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm currently doing a project for an entrepreneurship class at Lehigh University where we need to design a new product. To get some feedback on our product, we are supposed to create and send out a short survey for our customers to take. Since our product revolves around golf, I was hoping that some of you would take it for us. It's short, and shouldn't take more than two or three minutes. Thanks!

Golfing Survey


----------



## steve123 (Mar 18, 2011)

hay buddy i have just done the survey hopeing it will be helpful to you , and best of luck for your project


----------



## Lehigh_Golf (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey guys! Thanks for the awesome response, we got some really great information the first time around. We made another survey and were hoping that you guys could try this one for us, too! Thanks!
The Solar Pack Survey


----------

